# yoga-bear



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I start my yoga class tonight, I do hope it's good.

Pro-active Suzi activated. *dusts off the cobwebs*


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

*5 Yoga Moves for Better Sex*

Learn these for when we meet :mrgreen:



> Flex Time Is Sex Time
> Having more flexible muscles and joints definitely helps in assuming those compromising positions. Opening your hips in particular gives you a wider range of motion in your nether regions, allowing for more direct stimulation in just the right spots. After all, one micro-movement in missionary is sometimes all it takes to ring the bell.
> 
> Sex Rx: Bound Angle
> ...


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

A little far prehaps... yes.

*ignored*


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Tutt tutt tutt.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

hurts... everywhere... pain... ouchy...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*pokes you every where while giggling*... "Does it huuuurrrrttttt????!!!" =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

fuck off :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*takes his flowers and walks off*... erm thank you? ( I would have prefered a blowy though) :mrgreen:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *takes his flowers and walks off*... erm thank you? ( I would have prefered a blowy though) :mrgreen:


hahaha. Pretty comeback.

I just read the sex-yoga things properly and they're not actually all that rude... I'll only part-ignore it now


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Well i'm gonna try this one with you:

"*Sex Rx: Legs Up the Wall*" :mrgreen: I'm gonna hump you silly girl! =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oi!!!!!

:evil: :x


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Gawd... woman have no god damn manners no adays! :evil: don't OI me missy!


----------

